# finishing pork butt in oven



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 19, 2015)

Ive been smoking my 8lb pork butt for about 7 hours now at 225°. It is currently at 155°f. it looks like its going to rain couple hours earlier than it is suppose to so i was going to finish it in the oven. I was wondering what temperature should i throw it in there for? And about how long may it take to finish in there? (Dont worry ill post pics later)


----------



## thomas phillips (Apr 19, 2015)

That has happened to me also. I'd set the oven for 250, foil the butt to get it finished up (hey you can't add anymore smoke, lol) The meat is done when it's done. Check with your therms and the toothpick test.

Always hate when a good smoke gets rained out.....


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 19, 2015)

lol yep. That was the plan was just seeing what others thought. ShoulD i put some juice in with the foil?


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 19, 2015)

Im not complaining bout the rain, better than snow (though its suppose to snow on thursday)


----------



## valleypoboy (Apr 20, 2015)

How bad is the rain?  I've had short showers hit during a 12 to 14 hour butt cook with no ill effect.  You might need to bring up the temp a little to offset for the lost heat.

I've read a few places that nearly all the smoke penetration happens in the first 1/2 of the cook anyhow so you can finish off in the oven without that worry.  Only foil wrap if you want to "hurry" it along.  There's no reason you can't just pop it in your oven at 250/275 and let it continue to cook the way you intended to do in your smoker.  I don't like foil wrapping butts because I like a good solid crisp bark on it.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope it worked out for you. I'm sure a lot of people have had to move everything to the oven for one reason or another (I know I have). As long as it has been in the smoke for enough time you won't notice the difference.


----------

